# Finally- Nichol Kola History



## dbantner

I made a few posts about the signs my dad found. As I said in one post the validity of the Pepsi Cola By out story was a little hard to buy... But here is the real story. And yes my dad really did find and buy all those signs. Hell I helped him unload them 

_Nichol Kola was a popular beverage developed in the 1930s by Henry R. Nicholson in Baltimore, MD. Though it was originally bottled by Canada Dry, a new bottling plant was built in Mount Airy in 1938. However, "America's Taste Sensation," as it billed itself, couldn't find it's market. Today the H.R. Nicholson Company Packages and distribues fruit juices._

 Source- Frederick County Revisited
 by Historical Socity of Frederick County
 Copyright 2007
 ISBN 978-0-7385-5258-3
 Published by Arcadia Publishing

 There ya go folks! Enjoy!


----------

